# Head light swaps



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

does anybody know if there are any good headlight swaps for a b13? i know the Tsuru, i just feel it would be cool to choose the road less traveled, for that makes all the difference. i took my english midterm this morning. i was thinking it'd be kickass if i could find some skyline heads (r32, r33). I had found a skyline taillight swap from an r33 that would fit. it's not an actual r33 tailight, but it looks spot on. the housing could be painted too, to match the color. I can just picture the headlights off of an r33 on it. that shit would be sick.


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

anybody?


----------



## nismatic (Jun 10, 2002)

iv been thinking of an R32 Taillight conversion, it seems the fitment would need very little molding, welding and drilling, as for an R33 or R34 Tails. that would require major modifications, as for it would with any headlight conversion you do. because you would have to get a new hood, fenders and front facia depending on the taillights size. any body shop can do this it's just getting the parts so they can give you an estimate is the problem. if you live close to los angeles there is a place called AutoExplosion in gardena, california. that has been on numrious covers of magazines for there body work and conversion. but other then the tsuru headlights there are currently that i know of any other direct fit conversions.


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

yeah i just thought it'd be cool to do a headlight conversion. but the taillight thing i was talking about actually is made for the B13. it's the rectangular housing that's paintable, with the dark red circles. it looks just like an r32 tail light setup.


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

i live in northern new york. don't feel like goin to la


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

i'm pissing myself off. i found a thread in sr20forums that had exactly what i was looking for. i've got to go find it again.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Posting in the correct forum should help you. 

He's all yours, Samo.


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

if you check out my site over at cardomain... you'll see that i had an R34 conversion on my b14..... tell me whatcha think?!?! imo, i think conversions are good, if done correctly, so i say, " GO for it! "

www.cardomain.com/id/kuyaprax


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

all I'm gonna say is that there is a reason the sentra doesnt come stock with skyline lights, and it has nothing to do with cost...


----------

